# Odd duck, Chinook from portland OR



## Rustngrease (Dec 11, 2019)

Came across this yesterday, f.p. Keenan co. Chinook from portland OR , I was attracted to it being the from the place I was born.  Thinking 20s never heard of it. Maybe someone in the cabe world might have a bit of info.  Much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## gkeep (Dec 11, 2019)

Very nice bike. Nice combination of original paint and patina. Cool rider!
The collar where the lower tube meets the seat tube is commonly found in bikes made by Westfield. The way the rear dropouts are finished where they enter the chain stays would also tell part of the story. That said, I only know what I know because the all the REAL experts around here.  I've been down this last February with an unbadged motobike frame I found. Turned out to be a Westfield built bike badged as Stormer. No idea who sold them or in what part of the country.

Serial number shoudl start with a letter if its a Westfield Columbia product. Maybe leftover WWI government contract frame repainted and badged for retail?

The frame looks similar to this Columbia Westfield Military Model from a thread in the Military Bike forum. Notice the collared lug(?) at the seat tube. Fork crown looks like a match too.


----------



## catfish (Dec 11, 2019)

Westfield built. I had one of these I got from a collector in Oregon a lone time ago.


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 11, 2019)

gkeep said:


> Very nice bike. Nice combination of original paint and patina. Cool rider!
> The collar where the lower tube meets the seat tube is commonly found in bikes made by Westfield. The way the rear dropouts are finished where they enter the chain stays would also tell part of the story. That said, I only know what I know because the all the REAL experts around here.  I've been down this last February with an unbadged motobike frame I found. Turned out to be a Westfield built bike badged as Stormer. No idea who sold them or in what part of the country.
> 
> Serial number shoudl start with a letter if its a Westfield Columbia product. Maybe leftover WWI government contract frame repainted and badged for retail?
> ...



Looks exactly like it,  hey thank you for taking the time to reply, I really appreciate it. It's exciting to gain info and knowledge from this community.

Cheers


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 11, 2019)

catfish said:


> Westfield built. I had one of these I got from a collector in Oregon a lone time ago.



what do you think rough value is. Thanks I appreciate your info


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 11, 2019)

Agree with the Westfield features; (sprocket, truss tube rear joint, seat post clamp).
Among other factors affecting price:
The bike is taller than more common 19" double bar drop frame (motor bike) models; is it a 22" or 24"(?).
The twin truss style frame is less common than the drop bar models also.
The old style handle bars with the first gentle curve are nice; (the manufacturer had more than 1 bending tool/radius).
Looks like the steering stem should be inserted more fully into the fork.


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 11, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Agree with the Westfield features; (sprocket, truss tube rear joint, seat post clamp).
> Among other factors affecting price:
> The bike is taller than more common 19" double bar drop frame (motor bike) models; is it a 22" or 24"(?).
> The twin truss style frame is less common than the drop bar models also.
> ...



It's a 24 inch I appreciate your reply


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 11, 2019)

I'll chirp in on Westfield built also.

Same chain wheel as my 1929 and 1930 Westfield's. Your bike is earlier though, get a shot of that serial number and we can tell you the year.

Very nice machine you have there, congratulations.


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 11, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> I'll chirp in on Westfield built also.
> 
> Same chain wheel as my 1929 and 1920 Westfield's. Your bike is earlier though, get a shot of that serial number and we can tell you the year.
> 
> ...



Numbers look like 44465 with a C above


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rustngrease said:


> Numbers look like 44465 with a C above
> 
> View attachment 1109180



@MrColumbia would have better knowledge.

I am pretty sure that one of the C years was 1925, however your machine looks earlier than that, I think that 1912 was also a C, however, outside of MrColumbia  (Ken), I don't know anyone for certain who could verify that.  @Mercian may have an idea though.   Heck, while I am at it, may as well see if Patric has an idea @hoofhearted 

The grips, the pedals, the block chain and saddle seem more likely to be 1910's era and not 20's.

Good luck finding out which year, it is a really nice bicycle.


----------



## Mercian (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi, @Rustngrease

I'm trying to sort out these very early serial numbers, but there are so few dateable examples, that I am still reluctant to give definate answers.

However, since 1918 bikes are J, this could be 1911 or 1912, depending on whether I was missed out of the sequence. I suspect they did so it's 1912.

C was also 1925, as @piercer_99 said, but I think he's right, the features are too early for 1925.

Addition:

F.P. Keenan were certainly in business in 1912. Here's one of their adverts  from The Sunday Oregonian. (Portland, Ore.) July 31, 1910,

F. P. KEENAN CO.
ROYAL PIONEER MOTORCYCLES.
POPE BICYCLES.
Everything for Auto, Motorcycle & Bicycle.
lOO fourth Street.
HARTFORD





__





						The Sunday Oregonian. (Portland, Ore.) 1881-current, July 31, 1910, SECTION FOUR, Page 3, Image 43 « Historic Oregon Newspapers
					

Historic Oregon News



					oregonnews.uoregon.edu
				




and from the Morning Oregonian. (Portland, Ore.) May 20, 1912

AUTOMOBILE SUPPLIES.
BICYCLES. MOTORCYCLES SUPPLIES.
F. P. KEENAN & CO., 100 Fourth st.





__





						Morning Oregonian. (Portland, Or.) 1861-1937, May 20, 1912, Page 12, Image 12 « Historic Oregon Newspapers
					

Historic Oregon News



					oregonnews.uoregon.edu
				




Maybe 190 Fourth St. Address in the Morning Oregonian. (Portland, Ore.)  Nov. 4 1913






						Hotel Cornelius | Manualzz
					






					manualzz.com
				




Note that they mention Pope, which becomes Westfield in 1916.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 12, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> @MrColumbia would have better knowledge.
> 
> I am pretty sure that one of the C years was 1925, however your machine looks earlier than that, I think that 1912 was also a C, however, outside of MrColumbia  (Ken), I don't know anyone for certain who could verify that.  @Mercian may have an idea though.   Heck, while I am at it, may as well see if Patric has an idea @hoofhearted
> 
> ...



Wow thank you!!!


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 12, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Hi, @Rustngrease
> 
> I'm trying to sort out these very early serial numbers, but there are so few dateable examples, that I am still reluctant to give definate answers.
> 
> ...



Wow I really appreciate the info , very exciting to learn the history


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 12, 2019)

Mine is a pope built model..


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 12, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Mine is a pope built model..View attachment 1109370
> View attachment 1109371
> 
> View attachment 1109372
> ...



Drooling !!!!!


----------



## Mercian (Dec 12, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Mine is a pope built model..




I regret that I have but one like to give. (-:


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 12, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Mine is a pope built model..View attachment 1109370
> View attachment 1109371
> 
> View attachment 1109372
> ...



very nice.


----------

